
How Do I determine the Valuation of My Startup? - mattjaynes
http://www.startupping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=348
======
jward
Step 1) Make a realistic five year forecast and sum all revenues over this
set. Step 2) Apply pixie dust and happy thoughts. Step 3) Adjust ratio
depending on quality of data set and desired outcome.

Basically you're pulling a number out of your ass that you hope correlates to
how much money you're going to make. If you're doing a valuation for
investment purposes, someone else will most likely be doing the number
crunching for you.

------
pg
By asking investors/acquirers for a termsheet...

